# Scope for Ruger MK III



## TwoSixShooters (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions on an inexpensive scope for the MKIII .22 pistol?


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

If you go to Optics Planet you can find red dot scopes under $50 and lots of other inexpensive scopes. Be warned you get what you pay for. Anything that is lighter or better is gonna cost increasing $$$. They jump from $50 to $100 area, then to $200 and up. Are you looking to hunt or target shoot? If it's a test idea, I bought a TruGlo red dot for around $50 and it worked just fine. Big and heavy were the only concerns. I learned I liked the idea, so I invested $250 in a tiny Burris red dot that fit my needs better.


----------



## TwoSixShooters (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I am mainly target shooting with this firearm so I will check out the site.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Wear thicker glasses if you can't see the target..... LOL.... I'll show you how to shoot it.


----------



## Popeye56 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a MKlll Hunter and I put an inexpensive Sightmark reflex sight on it. It was only $50, I had no experience with reflex sights before so I didn't want to sink a ton of money into it. So far it has served me well for my occasional trips to the range.


----------



## TwoSixShooters (Mar 1, 2012)

Can I borrow your glasses they are pretty thick already!!! By the way get back to work!!


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL.... See you on my next road trip


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TwoSixShooters said:


> . . . I am mainly target shooting with this firearm . . .


Target shooting = reflex sight.
I'd recommend starting cheap with one of many differently branded Chinese sights. They all look the same, except the brand.

They come with "multiple recticle dial" choices. Two varations. One is red only, the other is red or green.
For my Buckmark, mine is Truglo branded. On a Buckmark Weaver sight rail. Rail and sight for about $80 combined. 
I like the green dot better for outdoors. Costs a few bucks more. I got mine through Optics Planet. Cheapest price.

If you really get into "Bullseye" NRA target shooting competition, you may want to "move up". You will know when "it's time". :mrgreen:


----------

